
KSL: Kinematics subroutine library - adamnemecek
https://github.com/shift-dynamics/ksl
======
rwilson4
Super cool! Out of curiosity, is this an academic group or a (potentially
hiring?) company?

Update: After some internet stalking, might be related to JPL? I’d love to
hear some meta info about this project: why it was created, what you’re doing
with it etc.

~~~
kwehage
Thanks for the interest! KSL is not affiliated with JPL in any way, (other
than the fact that I work there). KSL is a personal project. It is used as the
math library for a multibody dynamics simulation software I am working on
called "Shift", which is still under development. The notation for the data
structures and documentation follows my thesis. My goal is to provide a
standalone resource for people to learn the theory and the code. The library
is small and lightweight, written in C, and may be useful in other
applications such as embedded systems, model-based control, etc. The
documentation is a work in progress and will evolve over time.

